# Audio question



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

What’s the best and most economical set up I can install in my skiff to listen to music from my phone? I’d prefer a couple speakers and a blue tooth receiver over a portable Bluetooth speaker. Any suggestions or recommendations? If at all possible I’d like to stay at 200 or less, if that’s even possible. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-FM-Car...-Handsfree-SD-USB-AUX-Head-Unit-/311824779172

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-JBL-MS...ial-Marine-Audio-Speakers-6-1-2-/152466997848

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rockville-...Waterproof-Gimbal-Housing-White-/391413306983

For the price. This headunit sounds and works great. My buddy showed me it. Now I know 5-6 people with it. I think JBL sound really good for their price. This setup would run about $100. Good luck


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Travisloyd07 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-FM-Car...-Handsfree-SD-USB-AUX-Head-Unit-/311824779172
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-JBL-MS...ial-Marine-Audio-Speakers-6-1-2-/152466997848
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you!!


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Great little box I have one that I used before new boat. Now it goes to the beach. Waterproof and loud.

https://www.amazon.com/ION-Audio-iS...=ion+boom+box&qid=1560855773&s=gateway&sr=8-1


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Fusion BT 100 with a small marine amp and speakers. That should put you right under $200


----------

